# landehandschuh top oder flop?



## angelspezi82 (10. Februar 2008)

*.......*

.....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Servus Angelspezi, 

also das einzige Mal, dass ich einen Landehandschuh gebraucht habe war bei Ghanja´s Waller (178cm) dieses Jahr. Normalerweise brauch ich keinen, Hechte und Zander gehen entweder per Kescher oder blanker Hand an Land. 

Nur damals war ich froh, dass ich meine Bundeswehr Kampfhandschuhe einstecken hatte. Damit war der Wallergriff dann auch schonend (sowohl für mich, als auch für das Fischlein) durchzuführen. Die Kampfhandschuhe gitbs gebraucht schon für 3 Euro. 

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Landehandschuh besondere Vorteile bringt. Wenns mal drauf ankommt (--> Fall Waller) sollte man einfach ein paar alte Handschuhe (Gartenhandschuhe, Maurerhandschuhe) dabeihaben, dann klappt das auch ohne blutende Pfoten.

Ein spezieller Handschuh für Angler ist ein Artikel mehr, für den man Geld verlangen kann. Und so billig sind die Dinger auch net.


Also, ich brauch keinen...


viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Den Spitzen eines Drillings halten die Dinger garantiert nicht stand und dann ist es fraglich, ob Hechtzähne davon abgehalten werden. Für Waller scheinen die Ok zu sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich mag diese Handschuhe auch nicht. Zumal die, welche ich bisher in der Hand hatte zwar gegen Schitte schützen, aber nicht gegen durchstechen. 
Im Gegenteil, wenn man beim Kiemengriff mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt, hat man was falsch gemacht. Wenn´s weh tut, ist man wenigstens das nächste mal vorsichtiger. 
Weiter geht mit dem Handschuh auch viel an Gefühl verloren, so dass man eher Gefahr läuft, dem Hecht in die Kiemen zu greifen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich hatte die Handschuhe damals Dienstlich geliefert, hab aber gerade bei gegoogelt, da schaust mal in deinen örtlichen Natoshop und verlangst "Kampfhandschuhe". Die sind aus olivem Stoff, 5 Finger, am Handrücken und in der Handfläche ist schwarzgraues Kunstleder. Hab in meiner aktiven Zeit im Gefechtsdienst mindestens 5 Paare kaputtgemacht.

Aber für den Waller waren sie Top. 

Ist echt ne billige Alternative zum Landehandschuh. Meiner Meinung ist das echt nur Geldmacherei, wie so vieles, das man auch "NoName" billig kriegt!


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich erhoffe mir von diesem Thread mehr qualifizierte Aussagen über den Landehandschuh von Lindy als über die generelle Meinung "LANDEHANDSCHUH" da m.E. der von LINDY schon in einer eigenen Liga spielt!


Wer kann denn eigene/persönliche Erfahrungsberichte vom LINDY Handschuh im praxiserprobten Umgang vermelden? Dies vor allem in Bezug auf die "Hakenfestigkeit"?!

Danke und Gruss 

Ronen


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Wenn du einen schnitt- oder stoßsicheren Handschuh suchst geht echt bloß ein Filetierhandschuh aus Edelstahlkettengliedern. Nur des ist wirklich safe! 

Stoff ist nie stoßsicher. Egal welcher. 

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



> scheinst dich doch mit dem lindy auszukennen oder, wenn du sagst er spielt in ner anderen liga?



Nein, ich beziehe mich mit dieser Aussage einzigst auf persönliche Eindrücke vermittelt durch Produktbeschreibungen bzw. vereinzelter Erfahrungsberichte! Was ich weiss ist, dass das, was "hier so" (Deutschlandweit ) üblicherweise als "Landehandschuh" verkauft wird einzigst dem gemeinen Kettenhandschuh aus dem Fleischereigewerbe zu vergleichen ist!

Warum sollte ich mir auch gezielt Feedback vom Lindy Handschuh erwünschen wenn ich um seine Qualitäten Bescheid wüsste ?!!


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



> hab viel gelesen und gehört, kann aber nicht selbst testen, da ich niemanden kennen der den lindy hat oder verkauf



Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage "Lohnt sich die Investition"???

Zu den "bekannten" Verkäufern ( in Deutschland )  bleibt nur zu sagen....  

Lindy1

Lindy2


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



> habe nur kein angelkollegen oder tackledealer der son handschuh hat, bei dem ich mir den ma angucken kann ... wollte mir nicht einfach so einen bestellen ...



Willkommen im Club !


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Kennt einer von denen die hier schreiben das die Sachen nix taugen die Produkte überhaupt?

Wartet eventuell mal ab, ich kenne User aus dem Board die diese Handschuhe haben, werden sicher noch mal was dazu schreiben. So weit ich weiß sind diese User auch sehr zufrieden...

Ich selber habe den Lindy nicht. War mit zu teuer. Was ich statt dessen benutze sind Handschuhe die ich gewerblich gekauft habe, und zwar im Bereich Metallverarbeitung. Da gibt es Handschuhe die in der Blechbearbeitung eingesetzt werden, die Schnitt- und Stichfest sind. (Auch für Metallspäne, die sind böse spitz!)

Mit diesen Handschuhen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bisher hatte ich nie mehr blutige Hände, selbst wenn ich dem Hecht ins Maul lange. Gleichzeitig sind sie aber so flexibel, das kaum Gefühl verloren geht. Es gibt da verschiedene Ausführungen, je sicherer (vor allem auf Stiche bezogen), desto weniger Gefühl. Ich habe einen für mich guten Kompromiss gefunden, auch mit Haken kein Problem, aber ausreichend flexibel.


Geht doch mal zu einem Metallverarbeitenden Betrieb in der Nähe, eventuell können die euch da was zeigen.

Für ein Paar habe ich etwa 15€ bezahlt (EK).

CU Stefan


----------



## Pfandpirat (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich habe den Lindy schon mehrfach benutzt, mir ist dabei aber auch noch nie ein Haken in die Quere gekommen. Daher kann ich auf die "Durchstechsicherheit" nicht eingehen. #c


----------



## camilos (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Lindy ist absolut genial.

Gerade in schwierigen Situationen, wo die Drillinge etwas gefärlich nahe am Ort, wo man den Kiemengriff ansetzen möchte, bei starkem Wind auf dem Boot, da wo man nicht geschmeidig und kontrolliert den Kiemengriff ansetzen kann und man trotzdem nicht mit dem Kescher landen möchte oder kann... da spielt der Lindy seine Stärken.

Man muss immer die Situation ganz genau betrachten und sehen, ob der Landehandschuh nötig ist oder nicht im jeweiligen Moment.

Drillinge hält das Ding Stand, Hechtzähne ebenfalls problemlos (habe beides schon ausprobiert #q).

100% iger Schutz ist das Ding sicher nicht, da sollte man immer aufpassen und vor allem vorsichtig mit dem Fisch umgehen (besser für den Fisch und für den Fänger). Aber das Ding ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert für eben diese "heiklen" Situationen, die immer wieder im normalen Angelalltag vorkommen.

Zu teuer? Ja, aber ein Besuch im städtischen Krankenhaus ist etwas teuerer...der Handschuh war mir auch in D zu teuer... deswegen habe ich das Ding in Amerika bestellt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Mit zu teuer meinte ich nur das ich was vergleichbares günstiger bekommen konnte, ausserdem mehr Auswahl was die beweglichkeit angeht...:m


----------



## honeybee (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich stimme Camilo zu.

Habe selber den Lindy und kann nichts negatives berichten. Haken, Drillingen und Hechtzähnen etc. hält er locker stand.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



camilos schrieb:


> 100% iger Schutz ist das Ding sicher nicht, da sollte man immer aufpassen und vor allem vorsichtig mit dem Fisch umgehen (besser für den Fisch und für den Fänger). Aber das Ding ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert für eben diese "heiklen" Situationen, die immer wieder im normalen Angelalltag vorkommen.




So sehe ich das auch, genau das ist der Punkt!

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## moped (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



camilos schrieb:


> Lindy ist absolut genial.
> 
> Gerade in schwierigen Situationen, wo die Drillinge etwas gefärlich nahe am Ort, wo man den Kiemengriff ansetzen möchte, bei starkem Wind auf dem Boot, da wo man nicht geschmeidig und kontrolliert den Kiemengriff ansetzen kann und man trotzdem nicht mit dem Kescher landen möchte oder kann... da spielt der Lindy seine Stärken.
> 
> ...


 
Servus,

ich kann dem Camilo nur beipflichten, ein absoluter Spitzenkauf, den ich da mit dem Lindy vor knapp einem Jahr getätigt habe. Ich mach seither zum Hakenlösen bei Hechten den Wallergriff, keine Übertreibung! Da hab ich bisher keinen Zahn oder Haken durchgestoßen!

Jürgen

P.S. Super finde ich hier, wie auch sonst, die "Ich-kenne-den-Artikel-zwar-nicht-aber-der-taugt-nix-Hauptsache-was-geschrieben"-Fraktion!|uhoh:


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

ich denke dass diese lindy handschuhe durchaus ihr geld wert sind......und so teuer sind sie ja nun auch nicht... wenn man bedenkt dass mann sie nicht über stunden trägt geschweige täglich benutzt sind sie ihr geld wert......ich überlege selber schon lange mir landehandschuhe zu kaufen und denke dass die was für mich wären....zumindest sehen sie gut verarbeitet und robust aus


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Wird so ein Handschuh auch als Landehilfe angesehen?
Nicht das wieder ein Aufpasser^^ kommt und meckert.


----------



## Würmchesbader (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Das einzige wozu man Landehandschuhe braucht, ist wenn man gezielt auf Waller geht, denn da sind sie meiner Meinung nach wertvoll.
Ich selbst brauche Sie aber eigentlich nicht. Sowohl für Hecht als auch für Zander reichen die Hände oder bisweilen auch der Kescher völlig aus. (Den Kescher benutzte ich persönlich nur, wenn ich den Fisch mitnehmen möchte.)
In meinen Angelgewässern sind natürlich auch Waller zuhause, aber bisher hat sich leider noch keiner an meine Köder verirrt. Vielleicht ändere ich dann einmal meine Meinung, aber ansonsten halte ich die Handschuhe für Geldverschwendung.

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, wenn man beim Kiemengriff mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt, hat man was falsch gemacht. .


 
Hast Du schon mal einen grösseren Hecht im Kiemengriff gehabt, der meint eine Rolle machen zu müssen?
Das hat mit falsch machen nichts zu tun.#d
Ich bin auch nach der Suche nach einen vernüftigen Handschuh. (Wird auf die Dauer warscheinlich auch billiger als das ganze Verbandsmaterial.|supergri)

Ich habe nachher diese etwas dickeren Gummi Arbeits Handschuhe genommen. Die helfen zwar etwas, sind aber leider auch nicht Stichfest. Ebenso Filitierhandschuhe...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ein Camping Nachbar (der Arbeitskleidung verkauft) wollte mir Kevlar Handschuhe mitbringen. Die sollen um einiges billiger  als die echten Landehandschuhe sein. Die werde ich erst mal testen, wenn ich sie habe.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Würmchesbader schrieb:


> Das einzige wozu man Landehandschuhe braucht, ist wenn man gezielt auf Waller geht, denn da sind sie meiner Meinung nach wertvoll
> 
> ....aber ansonsten halte ich die Handschuhe für Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Gruss und Petri Heil



|muahah:

Tommi hat vollkommen recht, wenn ein wirklich großer Hecht, den Du nicht im Nacken greifen kannst, noch mal ordentlich zappelt bist Du für einen Handschuh dankbar... Bei einem Hecht ein kleineren Ausmaßen ist das natürlich nicht nötig...:m

@Tommi:

Schau mal nach solchen Handschuhen für den Metallbereich wie oben beschrieben, eventuell auch im Industriebedarfsladen... Günstig und Gut! Wenn Du Rechtshänder bist und einen Linkshänder kennst der auch einen sucht kannst Du die Kosten auch teilen! |supergri

CU Stefan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Tommi:
> 
> Schau mal nach solchen Handschuhen für den Metallbereich wie oben beschrieben, eventuell auch im Industriebedarfsladen... Günstig und Gut! Wenn Du Rechtshänder bist und einen Linkshänder kennst der auch einen sucht kannst Du die Kosten auch teilen! |supergri
> 
> CU Stefan


 

...obwohl ich gerade gelesen habe, dass Kevlar wohl auch kein Stichschutz bietet.#d
Also wohl doch die teuren Landehandschuhe.#q


----------



## camilos (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



> Ich bin auch nach der Suche nach einen vernüftigen Handschuh. (Wird auf die Dauer warscheinlich auch billiger als das ganze Verbandsmaterial


 
@Mr Engel,

Ich habe auch laaange gesucht, war auch fast zu geizig, mir das richtige Teil zu kaufen bis ich erlebt habe, wie sich einer beim Black-Bass angeln einen Drilling durch den Finger gejagt hat (Fisch hat im falschen Moment gezappelt :c). Auch wenn der Drilling klein war, war das ganze sehr aufwändig (Angeltag unterbrechen, Krankenhaus...). Ich wollte mir nicht vorstellen, was gewesen wäre, wenn der Drilling ein fetter Muskyhaken gewesen wäre (womoglich auch noch mit einem dicken Widerhaken, auch mit ein Grund warum ich die Widerhaken prinzipiell entferne).

Da wurde mir de Entscheidung sehr einfach gemacht.

Da sind die € 30 mehr als gut investiert. Verbandsmaterial ist letztendlich auch teuer. |rolleyes

@all, die den Handschuh nicht kennen und trotzdem der Meinung sind, dass sie hier schreiben müssen: bitte macht einen neuen Thread auf mit dem Titel "Braucht man einen Handschuh?", oder so etwas, und offtopict nicht diesen nützlichen Thread, hier wurde nach Erharungen und Meinungen über einen bestimmten Handschuh gefragt, nicht, ob, und wie, oder, oder.... Nix für Ungut.

Dem Threadersteller hilft man nur mit Praxiserfahrungen oder vielleicht mit Alternativhandschuhen...

Grüße


----------



## Ronen (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Bedanke mich für die "Lindy" Eindrücke!!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

100% sicher sind sie aber leider doch nicht...


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

*Hallo,*



*Seeeeeeeehr gute Wahl!!!!!! Den habe ich auch u bin TOP zufrieden!!!!!!#h*



_@Tommi_


_du bist einfach zu ungeschickt!! loooooooool_



Grüße
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 100% sicher sind sie aber leider doch nicht...




Bei der Menge und Größe Deiner Hechte ist das aber auch eine harte Prüfung für den Lindy...  :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> fragt sich nur wie dein Daumen ohne Handschuh ausgesehen hätte |kopfkrat



Na so in etwa....|supergri


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:.....das kenn ich wo her...nur ich hatte ein Stoffsacktuch!!#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



maesox schrieb:


> Stoffsacktuch!!



Ich nehme mal ein ein Rotes, oder? :m


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Jepp Stefan! Davor wars Weiß kariert - danach Rot - Blutrot ;-))


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Kenne ich...


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Die Lindys sind schon gut. Bis zu den 80er wird mit Nackengriff gelandet, danach kommt es darauf an, wenn ein 80+ sich ein Wobbler komplett inhaliert hat und beim Kiemengriff die Drillinge in die Quere kommen können, dann wird nur mit Handschuh gelandet.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist der Handschuh auf jeden Fall schonender wie Bogagrip, Kescher und Co.


----------



## Mr. Manta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe diesen Handschuh und finde ihn schon recht gut. Zugegeben er ist nicht günstig aber meiner Meinung nach gut verarbeitet und somit wird er mich auch noch lange Zeit begleiten.

Er hat auf der Handflächenseite eine Art "Beschichtung" die recht stabil ist und somit Schnitte und Stiche recht gut ab kann. Zwar schränkt diese Beschichtung die Beweglichkeit etwas ein das ist aber minimal und hinnehmbar. Das Gefühl mit dem Handschuh ist auf jeden Fall besser als bei einem beschichteten Baumarkthandschuh. Bei mir war die Stichfestigkeit so gut, daß bis heute weder ein "Zähnchen" noch ein Drilling Probleme machte. Beim letzten Landen eines Hechtes hatte ich mich "vergriffen" und war in den Kiemen - da kam nichts durch. 

Für mich eine gute und sinnvolle Anschaffung, vor allem weil auch die Verarbeitung passt und somit über die Jahre gerechnet, sich der Preis relativiert.

Mein kurzes Statement zum Produkt gibt ausschliesslich meine Meinung und Erfahrung mit dem Handschuh wieder. Selbstverständlich kann jeder seine Meinung zum Lindy haben, aber wenn ich mir so manche Antwort zur gestellten Frage ansehe frage ich mich schon ob einige der Kritiker diesen Handschuh schon mal (außer auf dem Bild) gesehen oder ausprobiert haben oder einfach nur mal schreiben weil ihnen grade langweilig ist.

So long
Mr. Manta


----------



## maesox (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hallo,


den Lindy Handschuh sollte es nur noch ne Nummer größer geben!! Das fände ich persönlich toll !!!#c Habe leichte Probleme zum rein kommen!!


Grüße
Matze


----------



## Mr. Manta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> den Lindy Handschuh sollte es nur noch ne Nummer größer geben!! Das fände ich persönlich toll !!!#c Habe leichte Probleme zum rein kommen!!
> ...


 

Das stimmt, habe damals auch nur S/M und L gefunden. Glücklicherweise ist bei meinen zarten Griffeln die S/M super, da sie straff sitzt was dem Gefühl damit dann etwas entgegen kommt. Die L kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich sie nicht kenne, aber für richtig große "Pratzen" habe die glaub ich nichts. 

Den Größenunterschied kann man an der Farbe erkennen, gelb sind die für die Frauenversteher (S/M) |supergri und orange/rot für die Normalos (L).

Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich habe den gelben ... der rote wär wohl auch besser gewesen |evil:



Ich will nicht behaupten das ich es gesagt hätte... |supergri

Ich kann den Lindy nicht nehmen, bestelle aus Prinzip nix in L, das passt nicht auf meine Pranken... Aber von anderen Anbietern gibt es da durchaus was...


----------



## maesox (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Das ist richtig @Angelspezi!!


@Stefan,

nenn uns doch mal bitte nen Anbieter und ne Bezugsquelle für Baggerschaufel - Landehandschuhe!! 


Büddddde |rolleyes


----------



## nixfang (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hallo,

habe auch so einen Lindy-Landehandschuh vor einiger Zeit mal geschenkt bekommen aber leider noch nicht benutzt.
einen Drilling bekommt man nicht ohne Weiteres durch die
"Verstärkungen" auf dem Handteller und den Fingern.
Was mich jedoch etwas wundert ist die Tatsache, dass der gelbe bzw. orange Bereich ja "nur" eine Art Stretch ist und keinerlei Schutz bietet. Besteht nicht gerade beim Kiemengriff die Gefahr sich mit dem Handrücken an den Kiemenbögen zu verletzten ?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Manta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



nixfang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch so einen Lindy-Landehandschuh vor einiger Zeit mal geschenkt bekommen aber leider noch nicht benutzt.
> einen Drilling bekommt man nicht ohne Weiteres durch die
> ...


 

Wohl war, hast eigentlich recht man kommt auch mit der "Rückenseite" des Handschuhs mit den Kiemen in Kontakt. Vermutlich hat bei mir dann die Oberseite des Handschuhs für den Schutz ausgereicht?!


----------



## fishingchamp (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Habe den gelben Lindy (noch, da langsam sehr eng) und ihn gerade nochmal mit nem sauscharfen DS-Hook von Gamakatsu getestet.
Der Haken verbiegt sich ehr, als reinzugehen!

MFG
Felix


----------



## heinzrch (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

ich hab den orangenen, der passt sogar mir, obwohl ich immer Handschuhe in XXL (Größe 10+ brauche...) - hat mir ein Kumpel aus Amiland mitgebracht....
Die Stichfestigkeit hab ich bisher leider nur im Wohnzimmer ausprobiert, mit nem Drilling. Das Ergebnis war aber trotzdem beeindruckend !


----------



## marlin2304 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hallo,
hier habt ihr einen Link zum Safegrip:
http://www.thinkbig-online.de/product_info.php?cPath=122&products_id=357

Ich persönlich habe den orangen von Lindy und er ist mir ein bisschen zu groß.


----------



## Mantafahrer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hiermit lassen sich selbst Haie mit dem Wallergriff landen:

Arbeitskleidung für Fleischer und Metzger   |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde:

ich nutze Handschuhe die eigentlich für Blechverarbeitende Betriebe gedacht sind, die gibt es in verschiedensten Klassen, was Stich- und Schnittfestigkeit angeht.

Einfach mal in Läden für Berufsbekleidung nachfragen, bei uns hatten die verschiednestes da... Oder mal beim Schlosser fragen, die haben oft Werkzeugkataloge... Ich habe welche von Snicker, genaues Modell keine Ahnung... Aber Größe 12!


----------



## Pete Pike (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 100% sicher sind sie aber leider doch nicht...


Anfänger : )

http://www.abload.de/img/hakenoq3b.jpg

Abgeknipst, im KH angerufen, weitergeangelt.


----------



## bennson (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Soo .. bin sehr beeindruckt vom orangenen Lindy.

Er hat einiges ausgehalten und konnte den ein oder anderen Haken/Zahn fernhalten.

Jetzt am Samstag hat es aber ein Hechtzahn geschafft.


----------



## Acharaigas (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

halt nicht viel von landehandschuhen. das feingefühl fehlt und die gefahr ist deutlich größer mit einem unvorsichtigen griff die empfindlichen kiemen zu verletzen.


----------



## Bobster (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> halt nicht viel von landehandschuhen. das feingefühl fehlt und die gefahr ist deutlich größer mit einem unvorsichtigen griff die empfindlichen kiemen zu verletzen.


 
Da gebe ich Dir Recht...jedoch ist es nicht jedem gegönnt
das entsprechende "Übungsmaterial" am laufenden Band zu fangen.
Denn Übung macht den Meister---einer schonenden Handlandung, welche im übrigen nur dann schonend für den Fisch ist,wenn er augenblicklich aus der senkrechten in die waagerechte, mit Unterstützung der Bauchpartie, durch die andere Hand gebracht wird.
Ansonsten besteht die Möglichkeit von Rissen im Eingeweidebereich durch die Schwerkraft.
Entsprechendes Gewicht vorausgesetzt.


----------



## pike-81 (1. November 2011)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich halte die Dinger für Geldmacherei. Für Hecht hab ich noch nie einen gebraucht. Entweder Kiemengriff oder großer Kescher. 
Petri


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Hallo, Ihr #h

Ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung, weil ich die eine oder andere Frage zum Thema (Lande)Handschuh habe 


Ich möchte den Kiemengriff nicht machen, da ich a) den Fisch nicht verletzen will, und b) mich auch nicht verletzen will.


Meine Frage bezieht sich auf untermaßige Fische, die man zurücksetzen muss.
Dazu muss ich den Fisch festhalten, um den Haken zu entfernen.

Nun ist so ein Fisch (insbesondere ein schleimiger Hecht) aber auch super schwierig, einfach nur mit den bloßen, nassen Händen festzuhalten.


Nun frage ich mich, ob es da eine für den Fisch möglichst schonende Alternative gibt, damit ich seine Schleimhaut nicht irritiere.



Kann ich einen nassen Neoprenhandschuh verwenden?
Oder einen nassen Gartenhandschuh? (diese Dinger mit oben Stoff und an der Handfläche Gummi)
Gummi sollte doch eigentlich gehen, oder? Immerhin sagt man ja auch, dass ein gummierter Kescher besser ist.

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Ausführungen!



PS: im Forum konnte ich speziell zu diesem Anliegen nichts finden - es ging in den anderen Threads immer nur um Landehandschuhe und dem Landen des Fisches, nicht aber ums bloße Festhalten.


----------



## wolf86 (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Ich bin zwar beim fischen mehr der Fan vom Kiemengriff, aber zum Sortieren etc. meiner Satz- und Speisefische beim Abfischen meiner Weiher, haben sich Neoprenhandschuhe bewährt.

Gerade beim hantieren mit Satzfischen, die ja nicht geschlachtet werden, habe ich keine Schädigungen der Fischschleimhaut durch das anfassen mit den Neoprenhandschuhen feststellen können. 

Einziger Nachteil bei den Dingern ist (meiner Meinung nach), zumindest meine Hände sitzen in nassen Neoprenhandschuhen wie reingeschossen, sprich es dauert halt ne Zeit bis man in den Dingern drinnen ist. 

Gartenhandschuhe hab ich nur immer ein paar in der Blinkertasche sollte der Wallergriff erforderlich sein, einmal ohne gemacht -> nie wieder |supergri


----------



## Anthe (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr #h
> 
> Ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung, weil ich die eine oder andere Frage zum Thema (Lande)Handschuh habe
> 
> ...


Statt Landehandschuh schau mal nach Lip Grip oder Fischgreifer. Ich verwende einen von Mustad mit integrierter Waage und bin hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



Anthe schrieb:


> Statt Landehandschuh schau mal nach Lip Grip oder Fischgreifer. Ich verwende einen von Mustad mit integrierter Waage und bin hoch zufrieden.


 
Nein danke, die Dinger möchte ich nicht verwenden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Zum Festhalten eines bereits (per Kescher) gelandeten Fisches an Land nützt son Ding sowieso mal genau null...

Wenn der Fisch zurücksoll, legst Du ihn idealerweise auf ne nasse (!) Abhakmatte. Dann lässt er sich mit nassen Händen besser fixieren bzw. festhalten.

Handschuhe haben immer nen gewissen "Rubbelfaktor", würde ich zum reinen Festhalten daher gar nicht nehmen.


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

PirschHirsch, Du meinst einen Lipgrip, ja?
Oder einen Handschuh?


----------



## Anthe (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Wenn ich den Fisch mit dem Kescher raushole erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach nem Landehandschuh. #d

Nur zum ekligen Schleimfisch anfassen tuts dann auch die 100er-Packung Latex-Einmalhandschuhe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

@ Schugga: Ich meine nen Lipgrip - von den Dingern halte ich allgemein sowieso überhaupt gar nichts, auch nicht zum Landen.

Wenn der gekescherte Fisch auf der Matte liegt und doch zu sehr zappeln sollte, kannst Du ihn potentiell durch das Darüberlegen eines ebenfalls kräftig nassen, glatten Tuchs etwas beruhigen. Aber nur locker drauflegen ohne Anpressdruck, nicht zum Halten verwenden.

Auch das würde ich aber nur dann anwenden, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist.

Eventuell kannst Du ihn je nach Situation auch noch im gummierten Keschernetz befindlich auf die Matte legen und dann gleich abhaken.

Wie gesagt - es ist wichtig, dass die Matte bereits vor dem Kontakt mit dem Fisch nass ist. Sonst klebt der sozusagen fest, das ist dann der Schleimhaut-Overkill.

Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man den Fisch direkt nach dem Landen noch im Keschernetz zwecks Abhaken auf die Matte hebt - der nasse Kescher suppt die Matte auf jeden Fall kräftig voll, falls man mal vergessen haben sollte, selbige vorab schon zu wässern.

Kommt halt drauf an, wo der Haken sitzt - eventuell muss der Fisch dann halt doch zum Abhaken erstmal ganz ausm Netz raus.


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Schugga: Ich meine nen Lipgrip - von den Dingern halte ich allgemein sowieso überhaupt gar nichts, auch nicht zum Landen.


 
Diese Meinung teile ich 
Gelandet wird bei mir nur mit Kescher.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*



schugga schrieb:


> nein danke, die dinger möchte ich nicht verwenden.


 

#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. September 2014)

*AW: landehandschuh top oder flop?*

Eine noch-spinnfischtaugliche = einigermaßen bequem transportierbare Abhakmatte ist die Anaconda Rollmop.

Die lässt sich - wie der Name sagt - recht kompakt auf ca. 60 x 20 cm zusammenrollen. Ausgerollt und -geklappt ist die auch fetthechttauglich.

Zudem ist sie besser gepolstert als die meisten Stalking-Karpfenmatten (die sind oft nur poplige Dünnfolien).

Und sie hat oben zwei Griffe, ähnlich wie bei einem Wiegesack (seitlich sind Reißverschlüsse).

Das ist sehr praktisch, weil man dann den abgehakten Fisch direkt in der Matte ins Wasser heben und ihn direkt rausschwimmen lassen kann, ohne ihn nochmal extra anzufassen. 

Dabei wird er sozusagen auch automatisch stabilisiert und kann sich nicht einfach auf den Rücken drehen.

Zudem kann er beim Matten-Reinheben nicht runterfallen, weil er ja sozusagen sicher im weichen Täschle ist.

Hab lange nach ner halbwegs gut mitnehmbaren Spinnfisch-Matte gesucht und hab mich dann für die Rollmop entschieden. Auch fürs Ansitzen funzt die super.


----------

